# Wireless Network Question



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I've just swapped over my Broadband from Sky to O2. Most stuff seems to work OK so far - download speeds are about 14Mbps. However the default gateway on the O2 (Wireless Box II) is different to that that was on the Sky Wireless Router (Netgear). The default gateway (from ipconfig /all) is showing as 192.168.1.254. I've got TiVo connected into a 5-port Ethernet hub (along with the PS3) and that then goes into a Netgear WGE101 Wireless Bridge. 
The bridge was set up with IP address 192.168.0.201 and I've changed that to 192.168.1.201 and I can ping the bridge from the PC across the wireless network OK. But I can't see TiVo. 

Do I need to change the TiVo IP address or can I bodge things at the O2 wireless Box end?

Any advice gratefully received as ever


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

You can change the IP of the O2 box to that of your original router. The O2 box has a pretty ropey interface but if you go to the router config page choose:

Home Network --> Interfaces

Then click on "LocalNetwork" in the main frame then click "Configure" in the top right corner.

You can then put in your old router's IP.

I only switched to O2 on Thursday and while I'm pleased to finally get rid of my Orange Livebox router the O2 router interface is terrible.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> I've just swapped over my Broadband from Sky to O2. Most stuff seems to work OK so far - download speeds are about 14Mbps. However the default gateway on the O2 (Wireless Box II) is different to that that was on the Sky Wireless Router (Netgear). The default gateway (from ipconfig /all) is showing as 192.168.1.254. I've got TiVo connected into a 5-port Ethernet hub (along with the PS3) and that then goes into a Netgear WGE101 Wireless Bridge.
> The bridge was set up with IP address 192.168.0.201 and I've changed that to 192.168.1.201 and I can ping the bridge from the PC across the wireless network OK. But I can't see TiVo.
> 
> Do I need to change the TiVo IP address or can I bodge things at the O2 wireless Box end?
> ...


Carl, you need to change the subnet and IP address on the TiVo using the nic config tivo thingy to match your new subnet provided by your router.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

bhedge said:


> You can change the IP of the O2 box to that of your original router. The O2 box has a pretty ropey interface but if you go to the router config page choose:
> 
> Home Network --> Interfaces
> 
> ...


Thanks. That sounded the easiest option so I gave that a go. Unfortunately I then lost all internet connection  A quick call to O2 Broadband helpline (very good actually answered ina few seconds and were very friendly and helpful and had even heard of TiVo ) and I discovered that you are unable to change the default gateway address through their GUI (at 192.168.1.254) ho hum. They saif that the previous Sky router (a Netgear one) might work but they couldn't guarantee it - not ADSL2+ or something - so I'll leave that as it is.

By the way the way to reset the O2 box is with a long pin and hold the reset for about 5 seconds until all lights go out and then it reverts to factory settings. So I'm back on line.

Time to try the next option - otherwise I'll be missing a daily call


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Carl, you need to change the subnet and IP address on the TiVo using the nic config tivo thingy to match your new subnet provided by your router.


Thanks. I will try this.

I guess this means:

Uncabling TiVo.
Bring it over to the PC and plug its Ethernet connection into my O2 boc.
Then is it telnet 192.168.0.100?
After that I can't remember the commands I'm afraid (nic_config_tivo?).

If my PC ipconfig /all says
C:\Documents and Settings\Carl>ipconfig /all

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 July 2008 09:48:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 July 2008 09:48:41

Then any idea what settings I need in the TiVo nic_config?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Right...
You'll need to set the gateway ip address in the TiVo to 192.168.1.254
The subnet to 255.255.255.0 and the ip address of your TiVo to 192.168.1.200 (which I think is the default). It should then work...


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

OK thanks 

As the IP address are currently set up as

TiVo 192.168.0.100 
PC 192.168.1.64
Default Gateway 192.168.1.254
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0

will I be able to plug TiVo into the wireless router and ping it on 192.168.0.100 or even telnet into it as usual or do I need some other magic? I'm hoping I don't have to pull the dirve


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> OK thanks
> 
> As the IP address are currently set up as
> 
> ...


Sadly not, because the subnet mask only allows you to see 192.168.1.* addresses. So, you've a couple of options...
1) Pull the drive and then tweak the settings..
2) Change the default settings on the router temporarily so that the DHCP server generates 192.168.0.* addresses. You should be able to see your TiVo. You could leave it at that if all of your devices are using DHCP for their addresses.

It all makes work, for the working man to do...


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

CarlWalters said:


> They saif that the previous Sky router (a Netgear one) might work but they couldn't guarantee it - not ADSL2+ or something - so I'll leave that as it is.


As far as I am aware, the Sky Netgear router *is* ADSL 2+ compatible, so you should be OK to use it if you prefer that one over the O2 router.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Sadly not, because the subnet mask only allows you to see 192.168.1.* addresses. So, you've a couple of options...
> 1) Pull the drive and then tweak the settings..
> 2) Change the default settings on the router temporarily so that the DHCP server generates 192.168.0.* addresses. You should be able to see your TiVo. You could leave it at that if all of your devices are using DHCP for their addresses.
> 
> It all makes work, for the working man to do...


Or he could just plug his PC and TiVo back into the Sky box (no need for a WAN connection - leave it connected to the O2 box), put the PC on the 192.168.0.* subnet with a fixed IP address, connect to and reconfigure the TiVo on the 192.168.1.* subnet then reboot the TiVo, reset the PC back to 192.168.1.* (either fixed or DHCP) and finally reconnect the PC and TiVo back to the O2 box. Job done. Sell Sky box on eBay.

Personally, I'd ditch any piece of networking equipment that didn't allow me to change it's IP address so I'd toss the O2 box into the bin. If you can get your Sky box working on the O2 ADSL2+ connection that sounds like the best option.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

or (and perhaps I'm being stupid here - wouldn't be the first time ) as I've got a Laptop sitting in the kitchen (running Ubuntu 8.04 as is this Desktop) could I perhaps connect the Laptop into the same Ethernet Switch (Netgear FS605) as the TiVo and the PS3 are currently connected to and telnet into the TiVo using the Laptop?

currently I have


| PS3 |---->|
| TiVo |--->| Netgear F605 |--->| Netgear WGE101 |--> ......wireless...... -->| O2 wireless Box II |<--- Desktop PC


with the Laptop connecting up to the Internet via wireless


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

CarlWalters said:


> | PS3 |---->|
> | TiVo |--->| Netgear F605 |--->| Netgear WGE101 |--> ......wireless...... -->| O2 wireless Box II |<--- Desktop PC
> 
> 
> with the Laptop connecting up to the Internet via wireless


Yes, the laptop into F605 should work no problem - just give the laptop a fixed IP address on the 192.168.0.* subnet while you use it to reconfigure the TiVo to 192.168.1.*


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

speedyrite said:


> As far as I am aware, the Sky Netgear router *is* ADSL 2+ compatible, so you should be OK to use it if you prefer that one over the O2 router.


I should add that the Sky Netgear router uses firmware that has been customized for Sky, so it will require flashing to the latest Netgear DG834GT firmware before use on O2. (One of the things that Sky have customized is to remove the facility for input of the user login acount name and password via the web interface as it's individually preset in each customer's router - makes it difficult to use their router on another ISP!)


----------

